# It was a Monday



## treemandan (Oct 7, 2009)

But these pics where taken on Tuesday morning when I went to drop the pole cause I forgot my camera on Monday.










When I tossed the bollard out of the truck and told them to put that on too they got all upset. They kept crying about it but it made the job easier. Even a few clicks on the ratchet works wonders. 










It was all up over the house, patio... and deer netting which wasn't to bad. Came down sweet


----------



## treemandan (Oct 7, 2009)

we pulled the high side down before we dropped the pole







redirect for the pull- use a wide strap on live tree no rope.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 7, 2009)

The Woodaboogas where ALL over the place but the boys went down with the back hoe for the trunk which was kinda interesting and is in the mill pile, just the section with the graft.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 7, 2009)

The mill log


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Oct 7, 2009)

looks like a good way to start off the week to me

good job too


----------



## Giel (Oct 8, 2009)

nice pics! nice job!

Cheers,


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 8, 2009)

Way to go Dan, Don't know how you guys do it. I would have been nervous as heck with it that close to the house. Good job.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks everybody but,


Ain't nobody eben gonna ast me howd all dem spike marks got in the trunk?


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 8, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Thanks everybody but,
> 
> 
> Ain't nobody eben gonna ast me howd all dem spike marks got in the trunk?


Kinda figured ya climbed it.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 8, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Kinda figured ya climbed it.



Yeah like 4 times, look at all the spike marks on the trunk. That's a lot! Usually 3 is all it takes for me.


----------



## Adkpk (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice job Dan. What part, N, S, E, or W of Pa do work in? I like the rock walls around the house. Do you do the lawn there as well? 

So why up and down so much?


----------



## treemandan (Oct 8, 2009)

Adkpk said:


> Nice job Dan. What part, N, S, E, or W of Pa do work in? I like the rock walls around the house. Do you do the lawn there as well?
> 
> So why up and down so much?



I barely do my own lawn. I am just a few miles west of Philly.

After a few hours they begged me to stop so I came down for a 15 minute break then at 2 pm we stopped for a bite to eat, then we dumped the truck so i came down , then on tues I climbed it for a minute to send the one high side out. That's four times! I hoping its a record!


----------



## tjbier (Oct 8, 2009)

Kinda figured you got bored and pulled out your piece and used the tree for a target..:dunno:
looks good anyway!!


----------



## treemandan (Oct 8, 2009)

tjbier said:


> Kinda figured you got bored and pulled out your piece and used the tree for a target..:dunno:
> looks good anyway!!



I thought for sure someone would notice and ask. Just Jesse and John on the ground, stuff was coming out full size and they were working so when they tell me to give it a rest I do. Some limbs had two ropes and they are not to familiar with the bollard. They were #####ing about it the whole time but one chunk I sent out starting coming at me for a milli-second til the bollard tightend rope yanked it away. Just a little extra tension you can't get from a porty makes ALL the difference.

I would have just left a dropable trunk but I had to pick up my kid so I split. I went home to drop of the truck and pick up the car and found my wife was home. Been out all day shopping and had the kid.


----------



## Rickytree (Oct 9, 2009)

looks like a Oak !?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 9, 2009)

You got big ####s to lay that leaner down like that , but you probably saved two hrs. with that one cut ..


----------



## treemandan (Oct 10, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> looks like a Oak !?



it was an oak yes


----------



## treemandan (Oct 10, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> You got big ####s to lay that leaner down like that , but you probably saved two hrs. with that one cut ..



It made a lot of noise when it hit but it was SOP


----------



## Adkpk (Oct 10, 2009)

treemandan said:


> It made a lot of noise when it hit but it was SOP



The agony and the ecstasy.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 10, 2009)

Adkpk said:


> The agony and the ecstasy.



The roar of the saw, the groan of the hinge, the moment of silence as she falls... CRASH! Then everybody comes over and wants to know if they can have the wood. Sure, but you have to rake up.


----------



## Adkpk (Oct 10, 2009)

treemandan said:


> The roar of the saw, the groan of the hinge, the moment of silence as she falls... CRASH! Then everybody comes over and wants to know if they can have the wood. Sure, but you have to rake up.



Poetry in motion.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 10, 2009)

treemandan said:


> It made a lot of noise when it hit but it was SOP



Good job and good looking out..


----------



## JTinaTree (Oct 27, 2009)

treemandan said:


> it was an oak yes



Willow Oak is what it appears to be we have tons around here.. I dont like climbing them though, too many little spikes on the branches to stab you.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 27, 2009)

JTinaTree said:


> Willow Oak is what it appears to be we have tons around here.. I dont like climbing them though, too many little spikes on the branches to stab you.



Yes, lots of little " grabbers" but it was not a willow oak.


----------



## Rickytree (Oct 27, 2009)

Big Red!!?


----------



## treemandan (Oct 27, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> Big Red!!?



Standard issue. I haven't worked on a willow oak in years


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 16, 2009)

nice work.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Nov 21, 2009)

Looks like a pin oak _Quercus palustrus_ to me. Nice Job. We took down a big one last sunday. Nice solid trees to climb. Mike


----------

